# Mares de  Portugal



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

Segundo o Jornal de Defesa e Relações Internacionais (edição de 30 de Setembro de 2003), a ZEE portuguesa tem 1.727.408 quilômetros quadrados de extensão geográfica, o que corresponde a 1,25% de toda a área oceânica sob jurisdição de países.

Os estudos de extensão da plataforma continental irão atribuir a Portugal a jurisdição de novo território marítimo, acrescentando de 240 000 quilómetros quadrados a 1,3 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, isto é, 14,9 vezes a área de Portugal Continental (segundo a reportagem do Telejornal da RTP1 gravado a 26 de Julho 2006).

Com este acréscimo Portugal passará a ter um área total de 3.027.408 km², o que fará saltar de 11.ª maior ZEE do mundo para 10.ª, imediatamente atrás do Brasil com 3.660.955 km².
Veremos o que acontece em 2014 quando a decisão for tomada.
Isto sem invadir a geografia de outros países ou «roubar» territórios marítimos além fronteiras, limitando a respeitar a área que pretence geograficamente a Portugal.
Seja qual for essa decisão, estamos na mesma perante uma área de tamanho colossal, com inúmeros diferentes tipos de habitat ( recifes de coral, fendas abissais, pequenos ilhéus, fontes geotérmicas, fundos arenosos, rochosos, planos ou escarpados,etc...), diferentes condições ( temperatura, indo da zona tropical à temperada, luminosidade ( indo da zona árida das Selvagens à zona húmida do Norte dos Açores), das profundezas «eternamente» escuras à superfície luminosa, com 3 placas continentais diferentes ( europeia,americana e africana) separando mundos faunísticos diferentes, com correntes marítimas de diferentes direcções ( tanto frias como quentes), com fenómenos de upwelling na costa ocidental,  com uma fauna vastíssima ( descobrem-se espécies novas em várias pesquisas que se fazem, acontecem explosões planctonicas frequentemente, uma extraordinária variedade de seres bioluminescentes iluminam estes mares, numerosos cetáceos, tubarões, tartarugas marinhas e lulas gigantes ainda perduram)  fazem esta verdadeira jóia azul fervilhar de vida e recursos.
O fundo do nosso mar, tem condições muito estáveis de temperatura, escuridão e salinidade já ao longo de milhões de anos, permitindo a permanência de formas bizarras de vida e uma variedade de vida surpreendente para tal zona. 
É mundo extenso, pouco explorado, produtor de oxigénio e chuva, que certamente influencia o clima europeu.
Nos Açores, os pescadores protegem a sua zona de pesca, criando épocas de defeso, para evitar a sobrepesca, sendo um exemplo interessante de gestão dos recursos marinhos.
Mas sabe-se que a pesca de arrasto ainda é praticada em Portugal, sendo um acto gravíssimo para a base da cadeia dos ecossistemas marinhos.
Felizmente que  Portugal, ironicamente, não tem actualmente um sector de pescas bem desenvolvido e assim não destroe estas jóias naturais ao exemplo de tantos outros países ( isto tendo em conta a forma como pratica a pouca pesca que faz).











Foca Monge







Ilhas Desertas







Ilhas Desertas



http://www.yourtravelchoice.org/200...vation-in-parque-natural-da-madeira-portugal/

Parque Marinho na Madeira


http://seapics.com/feature-subject/pinnipeds/seals/monk-seal-pictures.html

Fotos de foca monge nas Ilhas  Desertas







Ilhas Desertas







Mar dos Açores







Ilha do Pico ( Açores)


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2010 às 18:32)

Não diria amazónia azul mas uma verdadeira atlântida. É uma área enorme e uma porta aberta ao interesse nacional.


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

A nossa zona marítima, surpreende no sentido da biodiversidade, vasta área por explorar e pelo facto de produzir oxigénio e chuva em grandes quantidades.

Arrábida a surpreender a nível de biodiversidade marinha:

http://www.unesco.pt/antigo/arrabida.htm

E os registos vão aumentando:

http://margov.isegi.unl.pt/index.php?ID_DONDE=0603


Na zona  de Comporta/Sesimbra/Cabo Espichel, convergem muitos tubarões, golfinhos, espadartes e até atuns de grandes dimensões.
Não sei bem qual a causa, mas talvez seja a combinação de uma riqueza de nutrientes provocada pelo «upwelling», de pelo menos 2 fendas abissais e boas correntes marinhas para misturar esta sopa! 


http://www.naval-sesimbra.pt/work/historico/2008/merlin_azul.htm


http://www.naval-sesimbra.pt/work/historico/2008/atum_rab.htm


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 19:49)

Quase 100% dos fundos marinhos ainda estão por explorar e no entanto do que se conhece já se sabe algumas coisas interessantes:





Espécie de lula luminescente presente em Portugal


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 20:05)

Alguns exemplos de bioluminescência marinha.


Os mares são um laboratório aberto a descobertas benéficas para o Homem:


Descoberta molécula nas costas dos Açores com propriedades farmacológicas


http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=41471&op=all#cont


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Banco Princesa Alice nos Açores









Ilhéus das Formigas nos Açores.

Em: http://lusitanicus.blogspot.com/2005/08/ilheus-das-formigas-aores.html



Mergulho nas Formigas


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 19:25)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Canário do mar






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Em: http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2006/02/friday_cephalopod_argonauta_no.php

Argonauta ( foto não tirada nos Açores, mas a espécie é presente na região).







Peixe cão ( foto tirada em Porto Santo, mas a espécie está também presente nos Açores).

Em: http://www.fotonatura.org/galerias/fotos/304924/













Variedade e côr no fundo marinho.
Corais e companhia.







Moreia

Em: http://mergulhoazores.blogspot.com/


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

Exigente Greenpeace dá boa nota aos Açores:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=227500


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 20:56)

No Faial




Na Baixa do Terceirense ( Graciosa).




Na Baixa do Ferreiro de Fora ( excelentes condições de luminosidade).


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2010 às 18:15)

Fundo marinho em Ferreiro de Fora ( Açores).

Em: http://mergulhoazores.blogspot.com/

5 estrelas este blog! 







Lesma do mar ( Tambja ceutae)  no Faial

Em: http://br.olhares.com/lesma_do_mar___macro_tambja_ceutae_foto130058.html






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E um bom registo: Tubarão-baleia ao largo de Santa Maria.

Foto de Nuno Sá

Com mais fotos em: http://circul0vici0s0.blogspot.com/2009/01/tubaro-baleia-no-mar-dos-aores-ilha-de.html

Só conhecia tubarões baleia da Madeira, são uma espécie muito exigente na temperatura de água ( sobretudo da zona tropical).
Não esperava vê-los no lado Leste dos Açores, mas no Oeste, que é claramente mais quente.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2010 às 16:55)

!

Mergulho em Sagres


E mais mergulhos em:

http://sites.google.com/site/phaventura/mergulho


----------



## belem (31 Out 2010 às 16:53)

Açores: faias e urzes para criar “santuários” de aves marinhas
27.10.2010
Helena Geraldes 

Milhares de faias e urzes já começaram a ser plantadas no ilhéu de Vila Franca do Campo, Açores, para recuperar habitats e fazer do arquipélago um “santuário” para aves marinhas, anunciou hoje a Spea (Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves).

Mais de quatro mil faias e urzes, árvores e arbustos naturais dos Açores, estão a ser plantadas naquele ilhéu por técnicos ao serviço do projecto “Ilhas Santuário para as Aves Marinhas”, coordenado pela Spea e Secretaria Regional de Ambiente e do Mar.

Hoje, as sementes de plantas nativas dos Açores que foram recolhidas desde 2009 e produzidas em viveiro já têm a dimensão adequada. As primeiras 1800 urzes e 2300 faias “foram plantadas nas zonas do ilhéu de onde tinha sido removida a vegetação exótica infestante”, explica a Spea em comunicado. 

Para ajudar a acelerar a recuperação destas áreas foram “espalhadas grandes quantidades de sementes recolhidas este ano”. 

A equipa vai monitorizar regularmente a vegetação, acrescentam os responsáveis. "Os trabalhos com aves marinhas, que são aves de vida longa, podendo chegar a viver mais de 40 anos, demoram muitas vezes a mostrar resultados. O mesmo se passa com as plantas endémicas, que são geralmente de crescimento mais lento, e tornam a recuperação de áreas com esta vegetação operações naturalmente demoradas”, lembrou Pedro Geraldes, coordenador do projecto.

“Este é o primeiro passo de uma acção de recuperação dos habitats naturais do ilhéu que pretende diminuir a erosão das zonas altas e melhorar o habitat para a nidificação de aves marinhas”, explicam. 

Uma das espécies que beneficiam com a medida é o cagarro (Calonectris diomedea). No âmbito do projecto foram criados em Vila Franca 150 ninhos, uma colónia artificial para atrair as aves para uma zona livre de predadores e que já terá sido local de nidificação no passado. 

Os ovos foram postos no final de Maio e nesta altura do ano, os cagarros juvenis preparam-se para sair dos ninhos. Os técnicos da Spea visitaram as áreas de nidificação no Ilhéu de Vila Franca do Campo para avaliar como decorreu esta época de reprodução. Segundo a organização, "foi possível confirmar o bom estado dos novos ninhos, que foram ocupados em zonas que anteriormente se encontravam infestadas por canas”.

Frederico Cardigos, director regional dos Assuntos do Mar, considera estas experiências “muito importantes” e cujos resultados “poderão, em breve, ser massificados para as zonas costeiras dos Açores, nomeadamente no Corvo”. 

O ilhéu de Vila Franca é uma das áreas principais de intervenção deste projecto financiado pelo Programa LIFE+ da Comissão Europeia e conta também com o apoio do Clube Naval de Vila Franca do Campo. O projecto termina no final de 2012 e terá sequência no futuro. “É apenas o tiro de partida para instalar novas colónias que, depois, atraiam mais aves”, salientou Pedro Geraldes.


http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1463078








Ilhéu Vila Franca do Campo


----------



## belem (2 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

Descoberta uma baleia nova para a fauna dos Açores:


http://www.mba.ac.uk/jmba/pdf/5728.pdf


Mais novos registos para os Açores:

http://www.cm-funchal.pt/cmf/Default.aspx?ID=2424


http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=37079&op=all


Descoberta uma nova espécie de ave para a ciência nos Açores (!):


http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...écie+de+ave.htm?mode=category&lang=pt&area=ct


Descoberta mais uma fonte geotermal nos Açores:

http://movv.org/2010/10/21/descoberta-mais-uma-fonte-geotermal-ao-largo-dos-acores/


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...-explained-jellyfish-glowin_20011_600x450.jpg

_Periphylla periphylla_ (é uma espécie bioluminescente de alforreca presente nos Açores e Madeira).


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2011 às 20:25)

" TUBARÕES NA COSTA PORTUGUESA"


«Ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, na costa portuguesa podem encontrar-se mais de 30 espécies de tubarões. Há 10 anos que são alvo de estudo, e ainda assim não existe legislação... 


Chegam diariamente às várias lotas nacionais dezenas de barcos de pescadores carregados com carcaças de tubarões misturados com atuns, peixes-espada, espadartes e raias entre outros. E em várias destas lotas podem encontrar-se investigadores da Associação Portuguesa para o Estudo e Conservação de Elasmobrânquios (APECE associação dedicada ao estudo de tubarões e raias), e do Instituto de Investigação das Pescas e do Mar (IPIMAR), bem como estudantes de Biologia, que identificam, pesam, medem e vêm o sexo de toneladas de tubarões. Esta amostragem é apenas uma dos processos de obter informação sobre tubarões.



A maioria dos que chegam aos 3 principais portos nacionais de pesca (Sesimbra, Peniche e Viana do Castelo), são de profundidade e não são espécies alvo, vêm por acessório na pesca ao Peixe-espada e Espadarte, segundo Ivone Figueiredo, investigadora do IPIMAR. Para se ter uma ideia, em 2004 estima-se que tenham sido desembarcados cerca de 582,4 toneladas de tubarões e raias segundo a DGPA (Direcção Geral de Pesca e Aquicultura). Estas 2 espécies pertencem ao grupo dos elasmobrânquios, peixes cartilaginosos.

O Carocho, O Barroso, a Lixa, a Pata-Roxa, a Tintureira (Tubarão Azul) ou o Cação (muito usado no Alentejo para fazer a famosa Sopa de Cação), são algumas espécies mais pescadas em Portugal. E, à excepção destes 2 últimos, estas espécies movem-se a profundidades entre os 400 e os 1800 metros, longe do olhar dos mergulhadores, surfistas ou turistas.



Entre os que habitam mais à superfície, o Tubarão Branco é um dos mais temidos por causa do historial de ataques e embora raro, já foi visto em Portugal. 

Em 1997 um tubarão branco de quase 5 metros foi capturado no Algarve, a 3 milhas de Armação de Pêra. 

Esta espécie existente no Mar Mediterrânio, pode atingir os 8 metros de comprimento, tornou-se famosa até mesmo em Hollywood. Move-se tanto em águas superficiais como profundas, daí por vezes ser avistado nalguns pontos da nossa costa.

Uma espécie mais comum é a Tintureira, parente afastado do Golfinho, que aparece em 6º lugar nas espécies mais desembarcadas entre 1986 e 2001, segundo dados da APECE. Este Tubarão Azul alimenta-se principalmente de peixes e lulas e pode ser encontrado tanto no continente como nas ilhas. 

E tal como as pessoas, também há tubarões vegetarianos. O Tubarão Frade pode ultrapassar os 10 metros, tem uma dieta à base de plancton (larvas e ovos de peixe), tendo sido visto na Madeira e mesmo no continente.

Os tubarões são espécies migratórias por natureza, o que dificulta saber o número de espécies diferentes em Portugal. Estima-se a existência de 32 espécies na nossa costa, na sua maioria de profundidade, reconhecidos em estudos de marcação ou pescados por embarcações. Ainda assim muitos, num país onde a crença geral é de que não há tubarões.


João Correia (um dos fundadores da APECE e um dos primeiros portugueses a fazer um mestrado dedicado ao estudo de tubarões), explica que “as pessoas nem imaginam, mas há muitos tubarões, só que são bichos de hábitos completamente diferentes daqueles que há nas Bahamas e noutros sitíos. Temos que chamar a atenção das crianças para o problema da pesca de tubarões, fazê-los gostar deles e mostrar que não são bichos assassinos que matam e comem tudo. A esmagadora maioria das vezes que há um encontro com uma pessoa, o tubarão foge 99% das vezes. Naturalmente que é sempre preciso ter cuidado, principalmente na presença de algumas espécies mais ferozes que podem atacar como forma de investigar a presa”.

Estes bichos que não deixam de ser peixes, muitas vezes negativamente retratados em vários filmes, andam aí ao largo. Não representam qualquer perigo para mergulhadores e banhistas. Portanto, a comunidade surfista não precisa de se alarmar e devem sim, respeitar os tubarões como parte integrante do Oceano. 

Sem os tubarões, o Oceano estaria mais pobre, poluído e desiquilibrado. E é o Oceano que nos dá as ondas, não se esqueçam disso...»



Fonte: “Reportagem à pesca de Tubarões” Revista Vega, Mar & Aventuras





http://longboard.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/948335.html


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2012 às 00:44)

Segundo a AEMET, ontem por exemplo, a temperatura da água do mar dos Açores ( ZEE), atingia no Sul, mais de 22ºc.

No Norte, os valores andavam algures entre 17,5ºc e 18ºc ou menos em alguns locais.


Uma visita guiada ao fundo do mar ( seguir as instruções abaixo):


http://www.teamorca.org/cfiles/bioluminescence.cfm


O mundo das profundezas:

http://www.seasky.org/deep-sea/deep-sea-menu.html


----------



## belem (11 Abr 2012 às 14:07)

Por vezes durante a noite e em certas praias, a zona da rebentação, apresenta flashes luminosos de luz azul. A este fenómeno chama-se de bioluminescência. Determinadas zonas e épocas do ano, são mais propícias a estes fenómenos.
Em Portugal, este fenómeno encontra-se bem documentado e também está associado às marés vermelhas.

http://w3.ualg.pt/~hgalvao/TBM/MarésvermelhascorrHG.ppt#258,4,O que são:


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2013 às 14:45)

Mergulho na Arrábida:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 15:34)

Interessante.



> Um, dois, três, quatro, cinco, seis tentáculos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/um-dois-tres-quatro-cinco-seis-tentaculos-1618696


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2014 às 22:15)

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2014/07/tubarao-lanterna-filmado-brilhar-pela.html

Esta espécie está presente no nosso país.


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2015 às 19:04)

http://www.visitazores.com/en/top-t...second-best-islands-world-sustainable-tourism

http://www.boredpanda.com/national-geographic-traveler-top-20-world-best-island-destinations/

http://www.tribunadasilhas.pt/index...-são-melhor-destino-“quality-coast”-da-europa

http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/casa-e-laz...r-destino-turistico-verde-europeu-e-portugues


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2016 às 12:49)

*Açores passam a ter 17 áreas marinhas protegidas*

Os Açores vão ter 17 áreas marinhas protegidas de acordo com uma proposta de alteração ao diploma que estrutura o Parque Marinho do arquipélago e que foi hoje entregue pelo executivo regional na Assembleia Legislativa.

A proposta do Governo dos Açores classifica quatro novas áreas marinhas protegidas, entre as quais a área marinha para a gestão de recursos do arquipélago submarino do ‘Meteor’, dentro e fora da Zona Económica Exclusiva (ZEE) dos Açores, e a área marinha protegida de perímetro de proteção e gestão de recursos, localizada a sudoeste do arquipélago, também dentro e fora da ZEE.

As duas restantes são a área marinha protegida para a gestão de recursos do Banco Condor e a área marinha protegida para a gestão de ‘habitats’ espécies do Banco Princesa Alice.

A área marinha do arquipélago submarino do ‘Meteor’, em especial o monte submarino Grande Meteor, tem sido, ainda de acordo com a nota hoje divulgada, uma “zona muito estudada” por equipas de cientistas russas e alemãs, onde foi descrita a presença de cobre, níquel e cobalto, podendo encontrar-se vulcões de lama e hidratos de metano.

No que concerne à área marinha protegida de perímetro de proteção e gestão de recursos localizada a sudoeste dos Açores, esta justifica-se, segundo o executivo regional, pelas espécies aí existentes, que são “particularmente promissoras do ponto de vista biotecnológico”.

“Verifica-se um elevado potencial para a exploração mineral, sendo que a classificação desta área é uma forma de garantir a conservação da diversidade dos habitats e espécies, evitando a perda de biodiversidade”, refere-se na proposta de diploma.

A área marinha protegida para a gestão de recursos do Banco Condor apresenta, por seu turno, jardins de corais, descobertos em 2006, agregações de esponjas e áreas de sedimento albergando gorgónias, esponjas e outros organismos, sendo considerada como um “local com interesse para a conservação e a exploração sustentáveis de recursos”.

Em relação à área marinha protegida para a gestão de ‘habitats’ ou espécies do Banco Princesa Alice, a nota do executivo aponta que esta constitui uma zona de pesca (demersal e de grandes pelágicos) e tem “grande importância” para o desenvolvimento de atividades marítimo-turísticas, sobretudo na zona do topo do banco.

Segundo o Governo Regional, esta proposta “não altera a sua utilização” enquanto zona de pesca, salvaguardando, no entanto, a possibilidade de implementação de medidas de gestão da área por publicação de portaria.








http://www.jornalacores9.net/regional/acores-passam-a-ter-17-areas-marinhas-protegidas/


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2016 às 12:44)

_«Nos últimos cinco anos, a visita de baleias ao arquipélago dos Açores tem aumentado drasticamente. O fotógrafo Nuno Sá e os proprietários da empresa Pico Sport, que opera há mais de 20 anos, afirmam que a presença destes cetáceos terá aumentado cerca de 100 por cento.

*por Patrícia Maia*

Os Açores estão a tornar-se um destino cada vez mais procurado pelas baleias. Há cerca de uma semana, o fotógrafo de vida marinha Nuno Sá foi alertado para o número “anormalmente elevado de baleias ao largo da Ilha do Pico”, pelo que não hesitou em “meter-se num avião e deslocar-se ao local”.

“Está a ser um ano incrível. Cheguei há poucos dias e já vi quatro espécies: baleias-azuis, baleias-de-bossas, baleias comuns e cachalotes. No total, terei avistado mais de 20 baleias, além dos golfinhos que são presença assídua”, conta o fotógrafo em entrevista ao Boas Notícias. 

Nuno Sá mostra-se particularmente satisfeito com a presença da baleia-azul, o maior animal do planeta. “A que avistámos (na foto acima) tinha seguramente 25 metros de comprimento”, salienta.

Outro avistamento surpreendente foi a baleia-de-bossas “que são raras e não costumam aparecer nos Açores”, explica, “são muito chamativas porque costumam saltar fora de água” atraindo a atenção das pessoas. 

O fotógrafo, que já conquistou vários galardões a nível nacional e internacional, acredita que este aumento do número de cetáceos nos Açores se deve ao facto de, nos últimos anos, as águas locais estarem “particularmente ricas em plâncton”, devido às correntes. 

Nuno Sá garante que os animais têm estado tão perto da costa do Pico que “tem sido possível observar e fotografar estes mamíferos sem entrar na água, que aliás se apresenta turva e com pouca visibilidade, devido ao plâncton, o que dificulta a observação”.

A ilha do Pico, de resto, é privilegiada para observar cetáceos e por isso mesmo “foi o berço de observação de baleias, conservando ainda muitas das vigias usadas na época em que era permitida a caça à baleia”, recorda o fotógrafo.

*Um aumento de 100 por cento*

Também o alemão Frank Wirth, proprietário da empresa de observação de cetáceos Pico Sport, a funcionar desde 1996, confirma este fenómeno: “Os cachalotes sempre estiveram muito presentes mas temos assistido a um aumento das baleias de barbas, posso afirmar que nos últimos cinco anos houve um aumento de pelo menos 100 por cento”.

Frank Wirth admite que o facto das águas dos Açores serem muito ricas em alimento tem atraído mais baleias, “já que estes animais conseguem comunicar através de longas distâncias”. “Uma baleia consegue informar outra baleia que esteja a 160 quilómetros de que há alimento em determinado local “, explica.

"Nós muitas vezes avistamos algumas baleias e percebemos que duas ou três semanas depois a sua presença aumenta bastante porque já avisaram as outras de que este ‘restaurante’ tem comida abundante e boa”, conta Frank.

*Regulamentação da caça está a ter bons resultados*

O responsável da Pico Sport considera que a regulamentação, a nível internacional, da caça à baleia, também tem contribuído de forma “muito positiva para o aumento da população”. Foi em 1987 - ano em que a prática passou a ser proibida no nosso país - que foi caçada, em Portugal, ao largo da vila das Lajes do Pico, a última baleia das águas portuguesas.

Frank traça ainda elogios às autoridades locais que têm sabido preservar estas espécies. “Graças às políticas locais, as companhias turísticas nos Açores têm um comportamento muito sustentável não permitindo, por exemplo, que demasiados barcos estejam ao mesmo tempo no mar e exigindo que preservem uma certa distância dos animais”. 

Por outro lado, as próprias empresas de observação esforçam-se por não incomodar as espécies, oferecendo ao mesmo tempo um serviço com mais qualidade aos clientes.

“Noutros locais os barcos transportam cerca de 30 passageiros e as observações duram apenas uns breves minutos. Aqui é tudo feito com mais calma, os barcos transportam uma média de 12 passageiros e as observações são sempre acompanhadas pela explicação de um biólogo para que as pessoas aprendam um pouco mais sobre estas espécies”. 
_
*O mar dos Açores é um “diamante”*
_
“Este arquipélago é um diamante no que respeita à observação de cetáceos”, garante o responsável, salientando que já visitou locais de observação de baleias em vários pontos do mundo. “Por aqui passam pelo menos 28 espécies de cetáceos, o que é um recorde mundial”, sublinha, garantindo que entre Fevereiro e Maio será possível observar nos Açores pelo menos três espécies de baleias, entre elas a gigante baleia-azul.

Frank afirma que a maior parte dos turistas que procuram este tipo de atividades vêm de países da Europa central, da Europa do norte e também dos EUA. O responsável lamenta que não haja mais portugueses a procurar estes serviços e considera que isso acontece porque muitos desconhecem os “tesouros que têm no seu próprio país”.»_


http://boasnoticias.pt/mobile/noticias.php?id=19678


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2016 às 23:18)

_«A PwC Portugal (membro da PricewaterhouseCoopers International Limited), considerando que o reconhecimento da excelência e do mérito nas atividades do mar é fundamental para o desenvolvimento da economia do mar em Portugal e no Mundo,implementou os “Prémios Excellens Mare”, um contributo de referência, em Portugal e no Mundo, nomeadamente a categoria “Prémio Natura Mare” que tem como objetivo reconhecer a excelência e o mérito de pessoas ou entidades que atuem no sentido da preservação e valorização do meio aquático. Os galardões 2016, tornados hoje, 6 de abril, públicos pela PwC, atribuem o Prémio Natura Mare 2016 ao Parque Marinho Professor Luiz Saldanha.

O Parque Marinho Professor Luiz Saldanha foi considerado um exemplo de excelência em termos de conservação e gestão de uma área marinha protegida, tendo desempenhado um papel marcante no desenvolvimento económico sustentável das atividades relacionadas com o mar.

O processo de classificação como área marinha protegida aconteceu em 1998, tendo como principais estratégias a monitorização e controlo do esforço de pesca, o ordenamento das atividades de recreio e a proteção deste local privilegiado para o nascimento, crescimento e refúgio de juvenis de muitas espécies de peixes, estratégia que levou a que esta Área Protegida Nacional e Área Europeia da rede Natura 2000 seja um caso de sucesso no que respeita à proteção da vida marinha.

Sem perdas significativas na rentabilidade da pesca e com uma procura cada vez maior de visitantes enquadrados em modalidades sustentáveis de turismo natureza, este projeto pioneiro é uma aposta ganha na região e no país.

Inúmeras entidades, públicas e privadas, organizações não-governamentais, academia e individualidades nacionais e estrangeiras, têm contribuído para a sua implementação, monitorização e acompanhamento. O Parque Marinho inspira cada vez mais a investigação, quer de cariz biológico e ecológico quer social. Atualmente, o Parque Marinho é um local onde a vida marinha recupera e o mar enriquece, oferecendo um futuro melhor para a pesca e para o turismo sustentáveis.

No ano em que o Parque Natural da Arrábida faz 40 anos, o ICNF, entidade pública que gere esta Área Protegida, regozija-se com o reconhecimento dado à sua estratégia ativa de conservação e desenvolvimento equilibrado de uma região ímpar. O ICNF agradece ainda o apoio das inúmeras entidades, públicas e privadas, organizações não-governamentais, academia e individualidades nacionais e estrangeiras, que têm contribuído para a sua implementação, monitorização e acompanhamento.»_


http://www.icnf.pt/portal/icnf/noticias/destaques/natura-mare-parque-marinho


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2016 às 23:55)

Algumas imagens do Parque Marinho Professor Luiz Saldanha e arredores:


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2016 às 00:08)

Mais:
















http://www.forumfotografia.net/topic/9051-jornada-fotográfica-no-parque-marinho-prof-luiz-saldanha-6f/






http://www.deepreefs.com/parque-marinho-professor-luiz-saldanha/


























http://www.publico.pt/ciencias/jorn...peixes-no-parque-marinho-da-arrabida-26777398


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Não sabia onde enquadrar esta notícia mas como tem a haver com o pescado em Portugal, por isso coloco aqui:

*TINTUREIRAS PESCADAS EM PORTUGAL ESTÃO CONTAMINADAS E SÃO PERIGOSAS PARA SAÚDE*

_3 MAIO 2016 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // SAPO COM LUSA_

Tubarões azuis ou tintureiras capturados na costa portuguesa apresentam níveis elevados de metais pesados e de poluentes, com potencial risco para a saúde humana, conclui um estudo de biólogos portugueses que acaba de ser publicado numa revista científica.





créditos: DR

"Analisámos concentrações de alguns metais pesados e de poluentes orgânicos nessa espécie de tubarão e concluímos que alguns desses poluentes e desses metais pesados, como o mercúrio, aparecem em níveis muito elevados, acima do que é permitido na lei para consumo humano" afirma Sara Novais, coautora do artigo científico e investigadora do Instituto Politécnico de Leiria.

Sendo predadores de topo da cadeia alimentar, estes tubarões ingerem poluentes através de processos de bioacumulação ao longo da cadeia alimentar.

O estudo, baseado em amostras de 20 exemplares diferentes ainda juvenis, concluiu que o seu estado de saúde é preocupante, pois "os tubarões adultos possuirão valores ainda mais elevados, existem ainda níveis crescentes de poluição nos oceanos e potenciais riscos para a saúde humana".

Entre os metais pesados, a investigadora adiantou que foram encontrados "níveis muito elevados" de mercúrio e níveis significativos de alumínio, crómio, manganês, ferro, níquel, cobre, zinco, arsénio, selénio, cádmio e chumbo.

Os níveis de mercúrio, encontrados no músculo, explicou, poderão ter "efeitos neurotóxicos capazes de limitar capacidades cognitivas, sensoriais ou motoras" nos humanos.

*Poluentes orgânicos prejudiciais*

Foram também encontrados poluentes orgânicos persistentes que têm potencial para causar problemas cerebrais, na tiroide, doenças oncológicas, doenças hepáticas e problemas respiratórios e de pele.

O estudo acaba de ser publicado na revista científica "Science of the Total Environment" e é assinado ainda por Luís Alves, Margarida Nunes, Susana Mendes, João Correia e Marco Lemos, do Instituto Politécnico de Leiria, Philippe Marchand e Bruno Le Bizec, da Universidade de Nantes (França).

Com a colaboração dos investigadores do laboratório de estudos de resíduos e contaminantes dos alimentos da Universidade de Nantes, foram aplicadas técnicas que permitiram avaliar os níveis de stress dos tubarões e chegar a resultados que demonstraram que esses contaminantes provocam danos no ADN dos organismos.

A tintureira ou tubarão azul é a espécie de tubarão mais abundante e mais capturada na costa portuguesa.

_Fonte:http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...-sao-perigosas-para-saude?artigo-completo=sim_


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2016 às 23:36)

Dá que pensar e espero que as entidades competentes tomem as devidas precauções.
Talvez também seja importante saber, em que regiões tal foi detetado.

Li isto no wikipedia:


*«Origins of mercury pollution:*

_See also: Mercury cycle
There are three types of mercury emission: anthropogenic, re-emission, and natural, including volcanoes and geothermalvents. Anthropogenic sources are responsible for 30% of all emissions, while natural sources are responsible for 10%, and re-emission accounts for the other 60%. While re-emission accounts for the largest proportion of emissions, it is likely that the mercury emitted from these sources originally came from anthropogenic sources.[25]

Anthropogenic sources include coal burning, cement production, oil refining, artisan and small-scale gold mining, wastes from consumer products, dental amalgam, the chlor-alkali industry, production of vinyl chloride, and the mining, smelting, and production of iron and other metals.[25] The total amount of mercury released by mankind in 2010 was estimated to be 1960 metric tons. The majority of this comes from coal burning and gold mining, accounting for 24% and 37% of total anthropogenic output respectively.[25]

Re-emission, the largest emitter, occurs in a variety of ways. It is possible for mercury that has been deposited in soil to be re-emitted into the mercury cycle via floods. A second example of re-emission is a forest fire; mercury that has been absorbed into plant life is re-released into the atmosphere. While it is difficult to estimate the exact extent of mercury re-emission, it is an important field of study. Knowing how easily and how often previously emitted mercury can be released helps us learn how long it will take for a reduction in anthropogenic sources to be reflected in the environment. Mercury that has been released can find its way into the oceans. A 2008 model estimated the total amount of deposition into the oceans that year to be 3,700 metric tons. It is estimated that rivers carry as much as 2,420 metric tons.[25] Much of the mercury deposited in the oceans is re-emitted, however; as much as 300 metric tons is converted into methyl mercury. While only 13% of this finds its way into the food chain, that is still 40 metric tons a year.[25]

Much (an estimated 40%) of the mercury that eventually finds its way into fish originates with coal-burning power plants andchlorine production plants.[26] The largest source of mercury contamination in the United States is coal-fueled power plant emissions.[24] Chlorine chemical plants use mercury to extract chlorine from salt, which in many parts of the world is discharged as mercury compounds in waste water, though this process has been largely replaced by the more economically viable membrane cell process, which does not use mercury. Coal contains mercury as a natural contaminant. When it is fired for electricity generation, the mercury is released as smoke into the atmosphere. Most of this mercury pollution can be eliminated if pollution-control devices are installed.[26]

Mercury in the United States frequently comes from power plants, which release about 50% of the nation's mercuryemissions.[27] In other countries, such as Ghana, gold mining requires mercury compounds, leading to workers receiving significant quantities of mercury while performing their jobs. Such mercury from gold mines is specifically known to contribute to biomagnification in aquatic food chains.[28]

The farming of aquatic organisms, known as aquaculture, often involves fish feed that contains mercury. A study by Jardine has found no reliable connection between mercury in fish food affecting aquaculture organisms or aquatic organisms in the wild.[29] Even so, mercury from other sources may still affect organisms grown through aquaculture. In China, farmed fish species, such as bighead carp, mud carp, and mandarin fish, carried 90% of total mercury content in all of the measured fish in a study by Cheng. This study also concluded that mercury bioaccumulates through food chains even in controlled aquaculture environments. Both total mercury and methyl mercury absorption was found to be derived from sediments containing mercury, not mainly from fish feed.[3]

The Hawaii Institute of Marine Biology has noted that fish feed used in aquaculture often contains heavy metals such as mercury, lead, and arsenic, and has dispatched these concerns to organizations such as the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations. An industry aquaculture company, Aquatic Farms Ltd., has posted numerous guidelines on how to keep fish feed safe, thus protecting the consumer from any dangers posed by the food eaten by commercial seafood species. Some guidelines include providing a cool and dry environment to prevent both spoilage and contamination of the fish feed and avoiding pesticides and other chemicals up to a certain limit.[30]

Elemental mercury often comes from coal power plants, and oxidized mercury often comes from incinerators. Oil-fired power plants also contribute mercury to the environment.[2] The energy industry therefore is a key player in the introduction of mercury into the environment. When addressing the issue of reducing seafood mercury bioaccumulation on a global scale, it is important to pinpoint major energy producers and consumers whose exchange of energy may be the root of the problem.

_
*International:*

_Legislation on a global scale is believed by some to be needed for this issue because mercury pollution is estimated to be so far-reaching. Pollution from one country does not stay localized to that country. Despite the need by some, international regulation has been slow to take off. The first forms of international legislation appeared in the 1970s, beginning as agreements about shared bodies of water.[13] The next step was the Stockholm Declaration, which urged countries to avoid polluting the oceans by dumping.[14] The 1972 Oslo Convention and the 1974 Paris Convention were adopted by parts ofEurope. Both lessened polluting the ocean with mercury, the former by banning the dumping of ships and aircraft into the ocean and the latter by obligating participants to reduce land-based pollution on coastlines.[15][16] The first real global legislation regarding mercury pollution was the Basel Convention of 1989. This convention attempts to reduce the movement of mercury across borders and primarily regulates the import and export of toxic chemicals, including mercury.[13]In 1998 the Convention on Long-Range Transboundary Air Pollution was adopted by most of the European Union, the United States, and Canada. Its primary objective is to cut emissions of heavy metals. The convention is the largest international agreement on mercury established to date.[13] In the early 21st century, the focus of mercury regulation has been on voluntary programs.[13] The next phase in legislation is a global effort, and this appears to be what the Minamata Convention hopes to accomplish. The Minamata Convention, named after the Japanese city that suffered horribly from mercury pollution, has taken four years of negotiation but was finally adopted by delegates from over 140 countries. The convention will come into power after 50 countries have signed it. The Minamata Convention will require all participants to eliminate, where possible, the release of mercury from small-scale gold mining. It will also require a sharp reduction in emission from coal burning.»_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_in_fish

Bom artigo: _http://www.unep.org/PDF/PressReleases/GlobalMercuryAssessment2013.pdf_

Na Austrália: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alth-high-levels-mercury-arsenic-species.html

O mercúrio até afeta os mares do Ártico:

http://planetasustentavel.abril.com.br/blog/planeta-urgente/mundo-manda-mercurio-artico-289217/


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2016 às 17:57)

*O arquipélago português no meio do Atlântico tornou-se um destino de eleição para quem gosta de nadar com tubarões e jamantas em mar aberto. Novas regras entram em vigor até ao verão para "não matar a galinha dos ovos de ouro".

Esta quadra festiva não é a época ideal para mergulhar nas profundas águas azuis do Mar dos Açores. Mas quando as temperaturas do ar e da água começarem a aquecer, lá para julho, chegarão mergulhadores vindos de vários cantos do mundo em busca daquele que é já considerado internacionalmente um "hot spot" de eleição para fazer mergulho com tubarões e jamantas. 

Um dos melhores locais para observar o tubarão-azul, o mais comum no Atlântico, é o monte submarino Condor. Esta área marinha protegida a cerca de oito milhas do Faial atrai mergulhadores que descem para as águas límpidas presos a um cabo, para não serem levados pelas correntes.

Nuno Sá, o fotógrafo que cedeu ao Expresso as imagens aqui publicadas, faz este mergulho várias vezes por ano desde 2010. "Na primeira vez, está-se sempre de pé atrás", recorda, "mas não há que ter medo, são animais que se aproximam sem agressividade". Contudo, acrescenta, "não nos podemos esquecer que são selvagens e não convém ter um peixe na mão, não vão eles confundi-lo...". Nuno Sá foi um dos primeiros fotógrafos a captar imagens destes tubarões azuis e a ganhar prémios internacionais pelas suas fotos. "Já mergulhei pelo mundo todo, da Austrália às Bahamas, e considero que os Açores podem vir a ser 'as Galápagos' do Atlântico".

No Mar dos Açores "encontramos uma limpidez que atrai mergulhadores experientes de todo o mundo, interessados na observação e conservação natural destas espécies", sublinha Bruno Sérgio, biólogo marinho e instrutor de mergulho em São Miguel.

Desta ilha até aos dois bancos submarinos - Formigas ou D. João de Castro - a viagem dura pelo menos duas horas. Depois descem para "contemplar" os tubarões ou as jamantas. Estas últimas "são dóceis e tranquilas", segundo o investigador da Universidade do Algarve, Jorge Fontes, mas os pescadores tinham muito medo delas pelo seu aspeto e chamavam-nas "raia do diabo". 

Já em relação à reação dos tubarões azuis, tudo "depende do comportamento dos mergulhadores". Por isso o biólogo - que já mergulhou rodeado de uma dúzia de tubarões e faz marcação de espécimes com transmissores para perceber quais os habitats escolhidos e as rotas migratórias - aconselha o cumprimento das regras de segurança. E garante que todos aqueles com que se cruzou "felizmente são amistosos" e nunca apanhou nenhum susto. 

Necessidade de regras Estas duas espécies já colocaram os Açores na boca do mundo. E há cada vez mais turistas nacionais e estrangeiros a procurar o arquipélago para observá-las. Nos últimos anos, o crescimento destas atividades foi de tal modo significativo, que acentuou a necessidade de novas regras. 

"O Governo não  quer matar a galinha dos ovos de ouro", assegura o Secretário Regional do Mar, Ciência e Tecnologia, Fausto Brito e Abreu. O responsável pela pasta açoriana do Mar defende que "interessa manter uma atividade sustentável para se garantir a qualidade do produto turístico". E acredita que o novo código de conduta "é um importante contributo, tendo em conta que salvaguarda o bem-estar destes animais e a manutenção do arquipélago dos Açores como um dos destinos mais sustentáveis do mundo". 

 Também Nuno Sá e Bruno Sérgio concordam com a existência deste código para "evitar conflitos" e "minimizar impactos ambientais". Este define, por exemplo, o número máximo de barcos que podem atracar num determinado ponto de observação, o limite de tempo em que ali podem ficar, o equipamento indispensável fornecido aos mergulhadores ou o tipo de engodo para atrair os animais.

As novas regras para disciplinar a atividade foram acordadas com investigadores e operadores turísticos durante o Fórum Conhecer o Mar dos Açores, que decorreu em Ponta Delgada, no início de dezembro. Paralelamente está em curso uma alteração ao Regulamento da Atividade Marítimo-Turística nos Açores (RAMTA), que ficará concluído no início do próximo ano, e que também irá incluir a atividade marítimo-turística de mergulho. O mesmo foi feito já há alguns anos para a observação de cetáceos como as baleias e os golfinhos. Seis mil mergulhadores por ano rendem €10 milhões Só em 2013 o sector do ecoturismo marinho (que inclui mergulho com tubarões ou jamantas e observação de baleias e golfinhos) "teve um impacto socioeconómico de aproximadamente 64 milhões de euros" (incluindo as atividades, alojamento, alimentação, etc.), afirma Adriana Ressurreição. A investigadora que coordena um projecto "SciPol-ISeMars - Science and Policy Integration for a sustainable Marine Strategy", desenvolvido pelo Centro do IMAR da Universidade dos Açores, pretende quantificar o impacto socioeconómico do ecoturismo marinho no arquipélago dos Açores. 

Para já as contas indicam que cerca de 33 mil das pessoas que visitam os Açores procuram atividades de "wale watching", o que rende ao arquipélago cerca de €50 milhões. Já os seis mil mergulhadores que ali se deslocam para observar tubarões ou jamantas em mar aberto ou outras espécies mais costeiras, contribuem para receitas de perto de €10 milhões. 

Atualmente existem 15 operadores, com 55 barcos licenciados para observação de cetáceos, e 26 operadores que se dedicam ao mergulho. Das onze ilhas, só o Corvo não tem este tipo de empresas. Os melhores locais para mergulho com tubarão azul localizam-se no banco submarino Condor, ao largo do Pico e do Faial. Já para observar a lenta dança das pacatas e curiosas Jamantas, destacam-se os bancos Princesa D. Alice, a 45 milhas do Pico, e a Baixa do Ambrósio, mais próximo da ilha de Santa Maria. 

A identificação das áreas do Mar dos Açores importantes para o desenvolvimento destas atividades turístico-marinhas é outro dos trabalhos desenvolvidos pela equipa de Adriana Ressurreição. A investigadora lembra que "só há condições para estas atividades três a cinco meses por ano, quando as águas estão mais quentes" e que "quem ali mergulha preocupa-se com os riscos da massificação da atividade". Porém, este não deverá ser um perigo pois "são atividades com forte sazonalidade o que por si controla o seu crescimento".







http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/v...ores-la-para-julho-e-com-novas-regras=f904454*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Boas Belem, tenho uma serie de videos aquáticos feitos recentemente numa praia de Sesimbra, talvez publique alguns por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2016 às 11:13)




----------



## belem (15 Set 2016 às 11:53)

_«A Madeira destacou-se, mais uma vez, dos seus concorrentes, recuperando, em 2016, o título de Melhor Destino Insular da Europa, atribuído pelos World Travel Awards.

O Prémio foi disputado juntamente com as ilhas dos Açores, Baleares, Canárias, Creta, Chipre, Guernsey, Jersey, Malta e Sardenha.

A cerimónia de entrega deste Galardão decorreu, ontem, dia 4 de setembro, na Sardenha, contando com a presença do Secretário Regional da Economia, Turismo e Cultura, Eduardo Jesus.

Para o governante, este prémio representa «um reconhecimento para a Madeira, para a sua população e para todos aqueles que, no setor do turismo, contribuem para uma notoriedade que se afirma, diariamente e a vários níveis, sustentada numa estratégia global de querer fazer, sempre, mais e melhor».

«Em 2015, ganhamos o mundo e agora, em 2016, reconquistamos a Europa. Uma responsabilidade acrescida, que nos deixa francamente entusiasmados e motivados para o futuro», sublinha o governante.

Eduardo de Jesus dedicou, na ocasião, este prémio à «resistência e resiliência de todo o setor e à sua extraordinária capacidade de reagir e seguir em frente», numa clara alusão aos recentes incêndios que assolaram a Região e à forma imediata como o destino superou e salvaguardou a sua imagem.

Altamente satisfeito com mais esta distinção, Eduardo Jesus sublinha a oportunidade do prémio, naquele que deverá ser o melhor ano de sempre para o setor do turismo, na Região.

Relembre-se que a Madeira foi reconhecida, em 2013 e 2014, pelos World Travel Awards (WTA), como o melhor destino insular da Europa, tendo ganho, em 2015, o galardão de melhor destino insular do mundo, que atualmente mantém.

No lugar que agora recupera, o destino Madeira sucede à Sardenha.»_


https://funchalnoticias.net/2016/09/05/madeira-eleita-melhor-destino-insular-da-europa-2016/


Foca-monge nas Ilhas Desertas:








Ao que parece, tem havido um incremento das visitas desta espécie, até à Ilha principal da Madeira.


_*Contextualização histórica*


«De uma população de 500 indivíduos distribuídos por todo o mundo, na Madeira podemos encontrar cerca de 40, numa colónia que se encontra em recuperação e na qual se regista uma taxa de natalidade anual de 1 para 3.

No entanto, em 1988, apenas se contavam 6 indivíduos nesta colónia.»_


_*Preservação da espécie em Portugal*_

_Pelo menos desde 1982 que existe um cuidado especial em preservar a foca-monge das Desertas. Esse cuidado tem vindo a ser prestado pelo Parque Natural da Madeira. Em 1988, a protecção legislativa das Ilhas Desertas veio reforçar esse esforço de preservação, tendo sido criado em 1995 a Reserva Natural das Ilhas Desertas.

Durante a década de 80 e 90, o PNM apostou na protecção da espécie in loco, na monitorização e estudo da colónia, na educação ambiental, e no contacto directo com os pescadores do Funchal e do Machico. Em 1997, criou-se nas Desertas uma Unidade de Reabilitação destinada a recuperar animais que corressem risco por se encontrarem debilitados. A protecção das focas é levada a cabo por vigilantes da natureza que patrulham as ilhas de bote.

Hoje em dia, a principal ameaça sobre estes mamíferos pode ser uma catástrofe inesperada, tal como um derrame decrude. Isso, por si só, seria suficiente para dizimar a colónia.»
_
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foca-monge-do-mediterrâneo


----------



## belem (20 Set 2016 às 12:33)

_Nova espécie de peixe em Sesimbra_

_'Sesimbra é peixe' é o mote da tão famosa vila que se diz banhada por um mar magnífico e com um clima que de inverno e verão que convida a apreciar os recantos daquela baía. Segundo conta a história e as vozes dos pescadores, esta é uma vila com águas ricas em peixes que vão desde o famoso peixe-espada preto, ao carapau ou até mesmo a novas espécies. Em outubro de 2014 foi descoberta uma nova espécie nas águas de Sesimbra: o Caboz (Gobius buchichii). O peixe foi detetado durante a campanha de prospeção da biodiversidade da costa da Arrábida, no âmbito do projeto M@rbis (EMEPC).

Depois de tantas décadas de estudos ictiológicos, alguns anteriores ao próprio Rei Dom Carlos, este registo revela a importância da monitorização dos recursos por biólogos e naturalistas, não só desta costa mas de toda a imensidão da costa portuguesa. De destacar que se trata de um registo mais a norte da baía conhecido para a espécie, revelando uma gradual e lenta "tropicalização" dos oceanos. Sesimbra é disso testemunho, sendo já reconhecida pela frequência com que nesta costa se encontram novas espécies, curiosamente originárias de zonas mais quentes, como o peixe-porco, o pargo-sêmola, a castanheta e até um peixe-cirurgião, este último típico de águas tropicais.

O descoberto caboz atinge cerca de 10 cm e pode ser visto dos 2 aos 10 metros, por entre as pedras, em apneia ou mergulho, ou quem sabe se este morder um anzol mais encostado às pedras. Sesimbra é conhecida nas redes de turismo pelos seus aromas e sabores sempre presentes na sua gastronomia. O peixe e o marisco estão na base dos deliciosos pratos que trazem a Sesimbra muitos apreciadores de paladares simples e autênticos. Já a qualidade do pescado é reconhecida por todo o país e além-fronteiras. O espadarte e o peixe-espada preto estão na origem de pratos de assinatura de grandes chefes pelo seu sabor único. O marisco como as amêijoas, as cadelinhas, os mexilhões, as santolas, bem como as navalheiras são, também elas, cartazes de visita desta vila que nos deixa encantados pelo seu mar e clima._

http://pt.blastingnews.com/pais/2015/02/nova-especie-de-peixe-em-sesimbra-00265825.html


----------



## belem (9 Nov 2016 às 15:20)

«Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera fala num repovoamento piscícola em "grande escala" durante agosto. Numa primeira fase, 25 mil peixes vão ficar numa zona interdita à pesca.»

http://www.tsf.pt/vida/ambiente/int...es-vao-ser-libertados-no-algarve-4710274.html


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2016 às 18:33)

_Pesca de atum com salto e vara praticada nos Açores deve ser valorizada a nível internacional, defende Brito e Abreu

O Secretário Regional do Mar, Ciência e Tecnologia afirmou que o Governo dos Açores pretende que sejam tomadas várias iniciativas para, junto da União Europeia, defender os interesses da Região no que respeita à pescaria de atum.


Fausto Brito e Abreu falava segunda-feira, em Lisboa, no final de uma reunião com o Secretário de Estado das Pescas onde foram discutidos vários assuntos relacionados com o setor das pescas nos Açores, entre os quais “os problemas de curto e longo prazo da pescaria do atum”, bem como apoios e iniciativas que Portugal pode tomar em sede de organismos internacionais para defender os interesses das pescas da Região.


O Secretário Regional do Mar solicitou o apoio do Governo da República para que, ao nível da Comissão Europeia e da Comissão Internacional para a Conservação dos Atuns do Atlântico (ICCAT), “se reconheça que a pesca de atum com salto e vara praticada nos Açores merece um tratamento diferente da pesca do atum industrial, que usa redes de cerco e tecnologias para agregação de peixe”, nomeadamente os ‘Fish Aggregation Devices’ (FAD).


“O Governo da República mostrou abertura para fazer diligências junto da Comissão Europeia para restringir o uso dos FAD ao longo da costa africana, o que, no nosso entender, está a limitar o acesso dos cardumes de atum ao mar dos Açores”, afirmou.


Brito e Abreu salientou também a importância de “mobilizar o apoio” de organizações internacionais de defesa do ambiente que “contribuam para a valorização do tipo de pescaria artesanal do atum praticada nos Açores, diferenciando-a da pesca dos cercadores”.


Nesse sentido, o titular da pasta das Pescas revelou que, em setembro, tenciona reunir-se em Bruxelas com a Comissão Europeia e com organizações não governamentais internacionais para “promover o reconhecimento da pesca artesanal como uma pesca amiga do ambiente e para defender mais restrições à pesca industrial de atum”. 


Na reunião com o Secretário de Estado das Pescas,  em que também estiveram presentes os presidentes da Federação das Pescas do Açores e da Associação de Produtores de Atum e Similares dos Açores (APASA), esteve também em análise o aumento do tamanho mínimo do goraz, bem como “a necessidade de se aumentar a quota do goraz ou, no mínimo, manter as 507 toneladas atribuídas à Região”.


“Qualquer corte na quota do goraz dos Açores teria um desproporcionado impacto socioeconómico”, afirmou Brito e Abreu, frisando que esta pescaria representa “mais de 20% do valor das descargas em lota”.


O Secretário Regional do Mar reivindicou ainda na pescaria dos 'Beryx' “a reabertura a breve trecho da pesca do alfonsim como captura acessória” (5% do total das descargas), sendo que, neste momento, apenas está aberta a pesca dirigida ao imperador._

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/novidades/Pesca+de+atum+com+salto+e+vara+praticada+nos+Açores+deve+ser+valorizada+a+nível+internacional+defend.htm?lang=pt&area=ct


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2017 às 19:57)

Açores


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

A Assembleia Regional aprovou por unanimidade a ampliação do Parque Marinho do arquipélago, que passa a ter *17 áreas marinhas protegidas*.

Passam a ser “classificadas quatro novas áreas marinhas protegidas, que formalmente são seis, uma vez que duas delas têm que se dividir em áreas dentro e fora da Zona Económica Exclusiva”, afirmou Fausto Brito e Abreu.

A área marinha do arquipélago submarino do Meteor é uma zona localizada a sul dos Açores, com mais de 120 mil quilómetros quadrados, tendo sido descrita a “presença de recursos minerais com algum potencial. Trata-se de uma área de enorme biodiversidade, geodiversidade, e de grande importância estratégica para os Açores e para Portugal”, defendeu o governante.

Já a área marinha protegida de perímetro de proteção e gestão de recursos localizada a sudoeste dos Açores tem “um elevado potencial para a exploração mineral” e a sua classificação “é uma forma de garantir a conservação da diversidade dos seus habitats e espécies”.

A classificação da área do banco Condor reconhece esta zona “como um local importante para a conservação de recursos pesqueiros” e dos ecossistemas, enquanto a do banco princesa Alice “é uma zona de pesca importante de espécies demersais e de grandes pelágicos, que tem também grande importância para o desenvolvimento de atividades marítimo-turísticas”. Esta última área é visitada regularmente por jamantas, constituindo-se como um dos melhores locais para observar estes animais no Atlântico. 

A ampliação do Parque Marinho dos Açores não contempla novas restrições ao desenvolvimento das atividades da pesca e marítimo-turísticas, adiantou o secretário regional do Mar, Ciência e Tecnologia. A oposição parlamentar pediu *mais e melhor fiscalização das áreas marinhas protegidas*.







http://ailhadasflores.blogspot.pt/2016/05/aumento-do-parque-marinho-dos-acores.html


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2017 às 13:21)




----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

belem disse:


>


Esse é um projeto que já vai fazer uns 8 anos.
Atlas feito pela EMEPC: https://www.emepc.pt/images/geral/ATLAS_24Abr2014_FINAL_leitura.pdf

Só será analisado pelas Nações Unidas no final do ano/início de 2018.


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Sim, eu já sabia que tem uns anos (só não sabia que eram 8),,. Mas meti na mesma, pelas curiosidades que encerra.

E a ver vamos, qual vai ser a decisão.


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Tem algumas fotos boas:

http://azoreswhales.blogspot.pt/2013/08/snorkeling-in-vila-franca-islet.html

http://wetpixel.com/full_frame/nuno-sa-azores


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

David Gallo, aqui fala da importância e riqueza dos oceanos:



O ecossistema mais extenso e rico da Terra.

Na opinião dele, mais rico relativamente (tendo em conta a mesma área) até que uma selva tropical.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2018 às 11:29)

*Biólogos filmam tipo raríssimo de baleia pela primeira vez*

*A baleia-bicuda-de-true foi flagrada nas águas da região dos Açores*

*



*

Mais aqui:

http://revistagalileu.globo.com/Cie...po-rarissimo-de-baleia-pela-primeira-vez.html


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2018 às 00:39)

Uma tartaruga de couro junto à Ilha do Pico.


----------



## Hawk (16 Mai 2018 às 19:32)

Um apanhado raro de um Lobo-Marinho (Foca Monge) a dormir debaixo de água nas águas da Madeira.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2018 às 21:18)

https://www.tsf.pt/vida/ambiente/in...com-deficiencia-nos-acores-video-3014550.html

https://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/nov...m-a-aparecer-nos-mares-dos-acores-video_55701


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2018 às 09:48)

http://agriculturaemar.com/acores-f...res-para-sustentabilidade-de-apanha-de-algas/

https://observador.pt/2018/03/27/a-...nca-tinha-visto-filmada-nos-mares-dos-acores/

https://www.sabado.pt/insolito/detalhe/lula-com-mais-de-100-kg-pescada-na-madeira


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2018 às 19:59)

_300m mais abaixo, um grande desfiladeiro submarino com cerca de 30Km de extensão atrai uma enorme diversidade de criaturas._
*Às portas da capital, escondido pelas águas do Atlântico, um grande canyon submarino funciona como estação de serviço para muitos animais pelágicos. Os tubarões-azuis não ficam indiferentes ao buffet oceânico entre a foz do Tejo e o cabo Espichel.*
_
Para uma espécie em declínio, contaminada por várias indústrias humanas que vertem resíduos perigosos para o oceano, há ainda esperança de um futuro promissor – a observação de tubarões já é uma indústria turística lucrativa em vários pontos do globo. Em Portugal, a Região Autónoma dos Açores deu os primeiros passos para a sua exploração. Outros territórios poderão seguir o exemplo.

Sentado num barco de borracha quatro milhas ao largo da frente atlântica de Almada, sem vento nem ondulação, derivo em total silêncio sobre o abismo.

Trezentos metros mais abaixo, onde a luz não chega, um grande desfiladeiro submarino com cerca de trinta quilómetros de extensão atrai uma enorme diversidade de criaturas marinhas.

À ré da embarcação, pendurei um saco de isco para despertar a curiosidade de quem passa. É um jogo de paciência e ilusão para ambas as partes. Os peixes nadam com grande expectativa até chegarem ao engodo, mas, para mim, cada jornada de muitas horas no mar pode terminar com agradáveis surpresas ou num fracasso fotográfico.

A proximidade do maior rio da Península Ibérica, o Tejo, é um forte argumento para a rica biodiversidade do canhão de Lisboa. Duas vezes por dia, a cada maré, gigantescas massas de água entram e saem do estuário. As muitas horas de luz por ano fazem desta região uma das zonas de maior produtividade do litoral português.

Dois pequenos triângulos rasgam a superfície e deixam um rasto de água serpenteada para trás. Um dorso azul eléctrico, a escassos centímetros da superfície, revela o primeiro vagabundo oceânico da manhã – é um tubarão-azul.

Enquanto me equipo, mais dois tubarões perseguem o engodo. Entro na água e a poucos centímetros da objectiva desliza o peixe mais pequeno do dia, um tubarão que não atinge um metro de comprimento. É uma fêmea juvenil, sem parasitas, cicatrizes ou deformações.







Muitas vezes os oceanos são vastos desertos onde não se encontra uma escama. Um buffet perto de Lisboa não se despreza. Este tubarão--azul foi fotografado a quatro milhas de Almada.

A costa portuguesa é um infantário para os tubarões-azuis e o canhão de Lisboa uma importante estação de serviço para estes grandes migradores dos oceanos.

Outros vertebrados marinhos, como baleias, tartarugas, golfinhos, atuns e outras espécies de tubarões, não ficam indiferentes à baía e ao acidente geomorfológico que se desenha entre a foz do Tejo e o cabo Espichel.

Distribuídos por todos mares do planeta, os tubarões-azuis fazem longas e pouco padronizadas migrações. Embora existam hotspots(frentes térmicas de alta produtividade), a espécie não é fiel a rotas e locais definidos, e as características nómadas dificultam propostas de medidas de conservação.

Estudos recentes revelaram que os tubarões-azuis em poucos meses podem deixar a costa americana e nadar perto do continente europeu ou viajar do Velho Continente para o Norte de África.

No dia 6 de Junho de 2009 ao largo da ponta da Piedade em Lagos, o biólogo Nuno Queiroz, do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (Cibio) do Porto, registou nos seus apontamentos: tubarão-azul, fêmea, imaturo com 130cm de comprimento n.º 66967. No dorso azul deste peixe fusiforme, adicionou um pequeno dispositivo tecnológico, que regista a posição geográfica e comunica para um satélite os dados da viagem.

Após uma incursão a sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente, este jovem peixe rumou para norte, tendo chegado aos arredores do canhão de Setúbal em 15 de Junho. Dias depois, seguiu para norte atravessando o canhão de Lisboa, voltando a dar notícias semanas depois ao largo de Peniche. O transmissor funcionou 119 dias dando a última posição a norte do golfo da Biscaia. Outros exemplares deste projecto, marcados em Inglaterra, “deram notícias”, meses depois, ao largo de Marrocos.
_

https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2018/01/tubaroes-desfilam-perto-das-aguas-da-capital/


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2018 às 13:49)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...oring_in_the_South_Coast_of_mainland_Portugal

https://www.researchgate.net/public...vations_of_opportunity_and_boat-based_surveys


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2018 às 15:14)




----------



## belem (26 Mar 2019 às 09:58)

O gigantesco Parque Marinho dos Açores (tem cerca de 900 mil km2 e só em áreas protegidas classificadas, tem uma área de 246 mil km2, por exemplo), poderá ser aumentado ainda mais:

https://jornalacores9.pt/governo-do...onte-hidrotermal-no-parque-marinho-da-regiao/

Trata-se uma região altamente biodiversa.
Isto é bom também para garantir a conservação de recursos marinhos extraordinários, como os das fontes hidrotermais.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2019 às 15:39)

_*Corais, berbigões e lapas gigantes encontraram-se todos num fundo que quer conservá-los*


«Os invertebrados marinhos ocupam a edição deste ano do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos. Os projectos de investigação vencedores recebem esta quarta-feira, em Lisboa, os seus prémios.

Três projectos acabam de vencer a 3.ª edição do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos, que desde 2017 premeia ideias sobre a conservação da biodiversidade marinha. No total, serão entregues 150 mil euros. Um projecto sobre corais e esponjas de profundidade recebe cerca de 60 mil euros. Outro projecto sobre o berbigão na ria de Aveiro obtém quase 57 mil euros. Por fim, um projecto sobre a lapa gigante das ilhas selvagens terá à sua disposição aproximadamente 33 mil euros.

Os vencedores são anunciados esta quarta-feira à tarde pelo Oceanário de Lisboa e pela Fundação Oceano Azul, instituições que promovem o Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos. Sob o tema “Invertebrados marinhos – Proteger no mar, o futuro da Terra”, a edição deste ano recebeu 16 candidaturas, que foram avaliadas por um júri de especialistas na área de conservação. Desde o início deste fundo, incluindo a edição deste ano, investiram-se 400 mil euros, em oito projectos.

*Os “jardins” do mar profundo português*

Em Portugal, já foram encontradas cerca de 120 espécies de esponjas em baixas profundidades e aproximadamente 300 espécies em mar profundo. Para os corais, o número não será muito diferente”, indica Joana Xavier, investigadora do Centro Interdisciplinar de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental da Universidade do Porto (Ciimar). “Estes números são sempre subestimados em relação àquilo que existirá na realidade.” Joana Xavier é a coordenadora do projecto DEEPbaseline, que pretende aumentar o conhecimento sobre a diversidade de esponjas e corais na plataforma continental portuguesa e que recebe 59.700 euros do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos.

Para isso, o Ciimar conta com a colaboração do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, da Universidade dos Açores e das comunidades piscatórias. “O objectivo último é fomentar não só o conhecimento, mas também a consciencialização sobre as espécies [de esponjas e corais] e promover acções sustentáveis para a sua conservação”, afirma Joana Xavier. O projecto irá centrar-se nas esponjas e nos corais da costa Norte de Portugal continental – desde Caminha até Leixões – que vivem em zonas entre os 20 e os 750 metros de profundidade. “Neste momento, estamos a focar-nos na plataforma continental e no talude superior de Portugal continental, mas não quer dizer que o projecto não seja depois replicado a outros níveis.”

Joana Xavier explica que é comum os pescadores capturarem acidentalmente alguns destes organismos e, por isso, poderão ter informação relativa à distribuição ou às tendências populacionais das espécies. “Achamos que esta é uma fonte de conhecimento que ainda está muito subaproveitada para trabalhos científicos.” Os dados recolhidos pelos cientistas e pelos pescadores serão depois agregados numa base de dados online de acesso aberto. “Para que isso funcione, vamos organizar um conjunto de workshops”. O conhecimento sobre as esponjas e corais servirá também para propor medidas e desenvolver ferramentas que visem a gestão sustentável e a conservação destes animais e dos habitats por eles formados.

As esponjas e corais formam habitats, que fazem lembrar jardins, com papéis ecológicos importantes para o equilíbrio do ecossistema marinho. “Quando ocorrem em grandes agregações, são elementos estruturantes do fundo do mar”, esclarece Joana Xavier. “Têm uma estrutura tridimensional que é óptima em termos de habitat para outros organismos, como pequenos crustáceos e peixes.” As esponjas e os corais pertencem a filos diferentes e possuem morfologias distintas, mas são seres aparentados. “Tanto um como outro apareceram nos oceanos há muito tempo, há mais de 500 milhões de anos, e existem muitas espécies.”
A pesca de arrasto é uma das principais ameaças que colocam em perigo estes invertebrados. Joana Xavier destaca também a exploração de petróleo – devido ao impacto sobre os fundos marinhos – e as alterações climáticas. Contudo, no mar profundo – onde se forma a maioria dos recifes de coral em Portugal –, o impacto das mudanças climáticas ainda é pouco conhecido.

*Como vai o “engenheiro do ecossistema”?*

Luísa Magalhães, investigadora do Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar da Universidade de Aveiro (Cesam), é a coordenadora do projecto Abordagem Cooperativa Aplicada à Conservação e Gestão do Berbigão (COACH, no acrónimo em inglês). O trabalho incide sobre a espécie Cerastoderma edule na ria de Aveiro. Descrito em 1758 por Carlos Lineu, este berbigão existe em toda a costa atlântica, em vários países da Europa e também no Norte de África. Luísa Magalhães explica que é no continente europeu que a espécie é mais valorizada em termos comerciais.

O projecto COACH é financiado em 56.775 euros. Além do estudo da biologia da espécie, a equipa irá desenvolver uma plataforma online de acesso aberto para reunir a informação recolhida sobre a distribuição da espécie. “A ideia é que esta informação seja actualizada regularmente com dados sobre a reprodução do berbigão ou a ocorrência de alguma ameaça sobre a espécie. Por exemplo, uma doença”, clarifica Luísa Magalhães. Através desta ferramenta será possível ainda definir medidas de conservação, que deverão ser estabelecidas também com base na opinião das partes interessadas, como os pescadores.

Os dados recolhidos sobre a distribuição, abundância e saúde reprodutiva da espécie permitirão avaliar o estado das populações de berbigão na ria de Aveiro. “Não existe uma análise do ciclo de vida, nem do ciclo reprodutivo do berbigão na ria de Aveiro”, aponta Luísa Magalhães. “Para além disso, em diversos países da Europa, estão a surgir novas doenças que atacam os bivalves e na ria de Aveiro não se sabe se essa ameaça existe.”

A equipa espera ainda promover a sustentabilidade da apanha deste bivalve, através da fundação de uma cooperativa de mariscadores de berbigão. Luís Magalhães explica que este grupo será formado por pessoas interessadas na conservação do berbigão, como pescadores, gestores ou investigadores. “Desta forma podemos gerir o recurso trabalhando de igual forma, em vez de haver um órgão de gestão superior a decidir o que acontece no campo, que muitas vezes não tem em conta o dia-a-dia das pessoas que vivem da apanha do recurso.” A investigadora considera que o financiamento do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos será bastante útil não só para o estudo do berbigão, mas também para criar e divulgar a plataforma online e a cooperativa.

O berbigão é considerado o “engenheiro do ecossistema”. A actividade deste invertebrado desencadeia um processo de bioturbação, isto é, a movimentação dos sedimentos e do ambiente à sua volta. Isso cria condições favoráveis para outras espécies se estabelecerem. O próprio berbigão é também habitat de espécies parasitas e um importante elo de ligação entre as cadeias tróficas inferiores e superiores.

*Lapa gigante das Selvagens: endémica ou não?*
O projecto As Lapas das Selvagens (SLIP, no acrónimo em inglês), que recebe do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos 33.525 euros, tem como objectivo final definir uma estratégia de conservação da lapa gigante das ilhas Selvagens (Patella candei), no arquipélago da Madeira. A equipa é coordenada pela Universidade Lusófona de Humanidades e Tecnologias (ULHT) e inclui investigadores do Museu de História Natural do Funchal, do Centro de Ciências do Mar da Universidade do Algarve e do Instituto Português de Malacologia.

O biólogo Gonçalo Calado, da ULHT, explica que o conhecimento científico sobre esta lapa é escasso. “Sabe-se que é uma espécie de grandes dimensões [a concha mede entre dez e 15 centímetros de comprimento], ou que vive na zona entre-marés da Selvagem Grande e da Selvagem Pequena.” Esta lapa gigante é herbívora e foi descrita pela primeira vez em 1840, na ilha de Tenerife (Canárias) por Alcide Dessalines d'Orbigny.

Actualmente, nas Canárias, a espécie está circunscrita à ilha de Forteventura. O número de indivíduos deste molusco foi diminuindo ao longo dos anos devido à apanha para consumo, tanto no arquipélago das Canárias como nas Selvagens (até estas ilhas terem ficado protegidas numa reserva natural em 1971). “Há trabalhos contraditórios sobre se a espécie das Selvagens é ou não a mesma da das Canárias. Há um trabalho mais recente que diz que sim e há outros que dizem que não”, refere Gonçalo Calado.

Através de estudos genéticos, esta equipa quer dissipar a dúvida e perceber se a lapa gigante das ilhas Selvagens é aí endémica. A partir daí, os investigadores poderão ajudar a definir o estatuto de conservação das populações das ilhas Selvagens e promover medidas de protecção. “No Mediterrâneo, existe outra lapa, a Patella ferruginea, que está classificada como criticamente em perigo”, assinala Gonçalo Calado. “A lapa gigante das ilhas Selvagens tem certamente efectivos populacionais mais pequenos e não tem nenhum estatuto de conservação.”

Com o dinheiro proveniente do Fundo de Conservação dos Oceanos, a equipa planeia ir às Selvagens em Junho. Gonçalo Calado diz que o financiamento vai ser “muito útil” para fazer os estudos genéticos. Os cientistas irão sequenciar e comparar os genes activos das populações das lapas gigantes das Selvagens e compará-los ainda com os genes das lapas de Forteventura e de duas espécies da Madeira e dos Açores, que já foram consideradas subespécies da lapa gigante das ilhas Selvagens. “Para resolver esta parte [o dinheiro] chega perfeitamente. Depois queremos arranjar outro tipo de financiamento [para o estudo sobre o estatuto de conservação].”

https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/13/c...MfHdB4qkH1hzGOBRvY4nw3egspd8mVDvxRZ2tdvK0BoRI


_


----------



## belem (29 Fev 2020 às 17:38)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Fev 2020 às 21:15)

Nos primeiros segundos do segundo documentário é possível ver, ao longe e no alto do planalto costeiro, o bairro onde vivo.  Os documentários estão excelentes!


----------



## belem (29 Fev 2020 às 22:46)

Começa aos 27 minutos e 45 segundos e acaba aos 34 minutos e 47 segundos:



Ilhas Selvagens:


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2020 às 14:40)

Mergulho nas Berlengas:


Mergulho em Albufeira (Agosto, 2020):


Pedra da Anicha:



Arrábida:


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2020 às 16:23)

O cavalo marinho da Ria Formosa:


https://regiao-sul.pt/2019/07/17/am...latra-convida-habitantes-e-veraneantes/471861

https://regiao-sul.pt/2020/08/12/am...mudanca-no-mercado-municipal-de-tavira/508576

https://swell-algarve.com/2019/04/17/preservacao-da-ria-formosa-ganha-apoio-internacional/


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2020 às 17:48)

Bastante deprimente, nem uma criatura tão pequena não é possível preservar no nosso país.


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2020 às 08:03)




----------



## belem (18 Ago 2020 às 19:01)

Boa série documental sobre algumas partes do mar Português:





Foi descoberto um jardim de corais moles nos Açores:


Documentário sobre os Açores:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_1xvKmKWM

Certamente existem muito mais do que 530 espécies de peixes nos Açores e atualmente penso que  é impossível fazer estimativas do numero geral de espécies de seres vivos marinhos que vivem nos Açores.
Em pequenas porções do oceano, e tendo em conta, tanto macro-organismos, como micro-organismos,  já foi estimada a existência de vários milhares de espécies.
Em apenas um litro de água do oceano, por exemplo, podem existir 10 bilhões de micro-organismos, e a maior parte nos dias de hoje, ainda está por identificar: https://marsemfim.com.br/virus-marinhos-os-nano-seres-que-dominam-os-oceanos/

Desconhecia esta iniciativa de conservação dos nossos corais :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doMTNZ5FS8o

Algarve:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFZ90WL5b_E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCn0X3630a0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCh46jUgI0g


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2020 às 21:42)

Só para Portugal Continental, já estão referidas 732 espécies de peixe de água salgada (https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ip...ar/MI_peixes.osseos_costa.cont.portuguesa.pdf), e muito provavelmente, desde então (2018) mais espécies entretanto foram descobertas.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2020 às 13:43)

Publicado ontem no Wilder: https://www.wilder.pt/historias/foca-da-gronelandia-avistada-nos-acores/

Parece suja, mas a pelagem é mesmo assim.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2020 às 16:05)

belem disse:


> Só para Portugal Continental, já estão referidas 732 espécies de peixe de água salgada (https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ip...ar/MI_peixes.osseos_costa.cont.portuguesa.pdf), e muito provavelmente, desde então (2018) mais espécies entretanto foram descobertas.



Obrigado pela partilha, documento interessante!


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

Fotografias tiradas no Parque Marinho Luiz Saldanha (Parque Natural da Arrábida) no dia 13 de Janeiro de 2021:


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

Lembro-me de ver buzinas vivas no mercado (pelo menos em Algés):

http://www.omare.pt/pt/especie/charonia-lampas/






http://skaphandrus.com/pt/fotografia-subaquatica/fotografia/9762







Buzina fotografada em Sesimbra:






Fotografada na Arrábida:






Na Ilha do Faial:


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

*Cientistas esclarecem que lesmas do mar nas praias do Algarve são inofensivas*

_R HELENA GERALDES

13.08.201813.08.2018


As lesmas do mar são inofensivas, esclareceu à Wilder Gonçalo Calado, do Instituto Português de Malacologia (IPM). Na semana passada, a Administração Regional de Saúde do Algarve (ARS) fez uma advertência aos banhistas para as picadelas destes invertebrados.



Se algum dia encontrar na água das praias do Algarve uma lesma do mar, a única coisa que deve fazer é apreciá-la e não a retirar da água, porque seca e morre, disse hoje à Wilder Gonçalo Calado, director do Departamento de Ciências da Vida da Universidade Lusófona e especialista nestas espécies marinhas. Estes invertebrados são inofensivos._



_

_
_Foto: PedroPVZ/Wiki Commons


Na quarta-feira passada, a Administração Regional de Saúde do Algarve (ARS) emitiu um comunicado onde dizia que nos últimos dias se tinha registado um aumento da afluência de cidadãos à Unidade de Cuidados de Saúde Personalizados de Quarteira e ao Serviço de Urgência Básica de Loulé. Os utentes queixavam-se “de dor localizada, queimadura, ardor e comichão, após terem sido picados por invertebrados marinhos, tipo lesmas do mar, nas praias entre Quarteira e Quinta do Lago, nomeadamente na praia do Forte Novo”.

Tendo em conta a “concentração destes invertebrados marinhos” nas praias entre Quarteira e Quinta do Lago, a ARS recomendava especial atenção e a necessidade de “evitar o contacto, dentro ou fora da água” com aqueles invertebrados.

Mas, segundo o IPM, “esta advertência da ARS Algarve sobre as lesmas do mar não tem qualquer razão de ser”, segundo uma nota divulgada neste domingo.

“Não são as lesmas do mar a causar qualquer tipo de urticária”, esclarece o instituto, que apela a todos os banhistas para que “não lhes façam mal e as deixem dentro de água”.

“É lamentável que um Delegado de Saúde possa assinar tal comunicado. Já pedimos um desmentido”, disse Gonçalo Calado.

Segundo este especialista, não está a haver uma concentração maior destes invertebrados naquela região do Algarve. “É perfeitamente natural nesta altura do ano. Às vezes acontece um pouco mais tarde, em Setembro. Mas faz parte do ciclo de vida de algumas espécies de lesmas do mar.”

Entretanto, a ARS já terá retirado a advertência do seu site.

A lesma do mar em questão deverá pertence à espécie Aplysia fasciata, a maior e a mais comum das quatro espécies do género Aplysia (também chamadas lebres-do-mar) que ocorrem em Portugal continental. As outras são a Aplysia punctata, Aplysia depilans e a Aplysia parvula.

Segundo Gonçalo Calado, as lebres-do-mar “são herbívoras estritas. Alimentam-se de algas e é aí que se costumam encontrar com mais frequência”. Nos últimos anos têm sido utilizadas como modelos laboratoriais em estudos na área das neurociências.

No geral, estima-se que existam cerca de 250 espécies de lesmas do mar registadas em Portugal Continental. Na Madeira esse número rondará as 112 e nos Açores, 133, segundo este investigador._

_https://www.wilder.pt/historias/cientistas-esclarecem-que-lesmas-mar-nas-praias-algarve-sao-inofensivas/_

Vinagreiras (podem atingir 40 cms):

Vila do Conde:


Figueira da Foz:



A única espécie de de lesma do mar conhecida por ser bioluminescente (_Plocamopherus madeirae)_






É apenas conhecida na Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde.

Mas existe quem acredite que mais espécies do género _Plocamopherus _poderão ser luminosas.


Entretanto, foi descoberta recentemente uma nova espécie de lesma marinha em Portugal:

https://www.inaturalist.org/projects/sea-slugs-of-portugal/journal


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2021 às 15:00)

*Mais de 70 entidades querem proteger o maior recife de baixa profundidade da costa portuguesa, tido como a maternidade de boa parte das espécies pescadas na região. *


Os primeiros mergulhos, feitos em 2008, vieram confirmar aquilo que os biólogos marinhos do Centro de Ciências do Mar (CCMAR) da Universidade do Algarve já suspeitavam: a Pedra do Valado, o maior rochedo subaquático de águas pouco profundas de toda a Costa Continental, era um autêntico tesouro de biodiversidade.

Jorge Gonçalves, investigador da instituição algarvia, recorda que “foi uma surpresa” ver habitats únicos naquele pedaço de costa, nomeadamente as pradarias marinhas. “É o único local onde existem na Costa, pois normalmente só existem em estuários e águas interiores”, faz notar.

Os mergulhos que se seguiram deram a real noção do que escondiam os cerca de 100km2 do recife que se estende ao largo dos concelhos de Lagos, Silves e Albufeira. Os biólogos identificaram cerca de 900 espécies diferentes, cerca de 40 novos registos para Portugal e 12 espécies novas para a ciência.

“É uma área riquíssima de biodiversidade, mas que é também a maternidade da biomassa das pescarias algarvias”, explica Tiago Pitta e Cunha, diretor da Fundação Oceano Azul, que com o CCMAR, liderou a proposta de criação da Área Marinha Protegida de Importância Comunitária. O projeto foi entregue ao Ministério do Ambiente no início de maio e a ideia, esclarece, “é proteger o cofre-forte deste capital natural”.

O dossier foi preparado ao longo de 3 anos, “através de um processo de inteligência coletiva”. De uma forma inédita em Portugal e na União Europeia, mais de 70 entidades, onde se incluíram associações de operadores turísticos, autarquias e pescadores, discutiram a ideia e materializaram os estudos científicos, jurídicos e até administrativos para a criação do Parque Natural Marinho do Recife do Algarve. Só isto, para o responsável da Fundação, fará com que o processo “fique para a história”.


*PESCADORES DE ARMAÇÃO DE PÊRA DERAM O PONTAPÉ DE SAÍDA*

A sobrepesca e a pressão turística sobre essa faixa costeira, anualmente visitada por cerca de 40 milhões de turistas, têm sido ameaças crescentes à riqueza da Pedra do Valado.

“Aqui estranhava-se que cada vez houvesse menos peixe e então os pescadores perceberam que alguma coisa tinha que ser feita, mas não sabiam muito bem o quê e como o fazer”, recorda Ricardo Pinto, autarca da Freguesia de Armação de Pêra, cuja frota local, fortemente emagrecida nos últimos anos, acabou por sentir os primeiros sintomas da insustentabilidade da situação.

À procura de soluções, foram os pescadores ao encontro da Fundação Oceano Azul que, de braço dado com o CCMAR, deu o toque de partida para aquele que poderá vir a ser um parque natural marinho com 156km2.

A proposta de zonamento saída do longo processo de discussão pública prevê trancar as portas à crista rochosa do recife. Nessa área de proteção total, a cerca de 3 milhas do limite entre os concelhos de Silves e de Albufeira, será constituído um santuário, ao qual só os cientistas poderão ter acesso para medir a saúde da biodiversidade do rochedo subaquático. O resto do corpo do recife fica reservado a atividades não extrativas, como o mergulho recreativo ou a embarcações de observação de cetáceos.

A pesca local, como é o caso da pequena frota de Armação de Pêra, fica limitada a operar na zona interior, enquanto todas as demais embarcações terão de operar na zona exterior.


*200 EMBARCAÇÕES FICAM SEM PESQUEIRO*

A fartura do recife é há muito conhecida dos pescadores. Ali pescam mais 200 embarcações, pequenas cercadoras ou de covos vindas desde portos tão distantes quanto Quarteira e Alvor. Procuram polvo, salmonetes e alguns pelágicos, como a sardinha. A Associação de Armadores e Pescadores de Quarteira estima que as restrições da Área Marinha Protegida tragam, só às 50 embarcações suas associadas, perdas na ordem dos 3 milhões de euros por ano.

Não foi por isso de estranhar o bloqueio inicial das principais associações de pesca à proposta, pondo em causa o consenso que os promotores pretendiam. A 18 de zembro de 2019, Anabela Simão, vereadora da Câmara Municipal de Lagoa, temeu que o processo morresse ali, numa reunião discussão pública em que os ânimos aqueceram. “Estavam contra, em absoluto, e percebemos que tínhamos de ouvir os pescadores porque eles seriam os mais afetados pela iniciativa”, conta a autarca.

Foi o que fez. Colheu os contributos das associações do setor, propôs ajustes à proposta e conseguiu que o consenso sobre a criação da área protegida se materializasse, através da criação de uma espécie de caderno de encargos para ajudar o setor a enfrentar os seus impactes.


*“NÃO PODEMOS DEIXAR QUE NINGUÉM PASSE FOME”*

Para Hugo Martins, presidente da Quarpesca, algumas das condições para o voto favorável da associação passaram por “encontrar novas zonas de pesca para a frota afetada, afastando as áreas de operação da frota de arrasto e impedindo novas aquaculturas offshore”, mas também “atribuindo compensações financeiras para as perdas de venda em lota”.

No lote de reivindicações, constam ainda incentivos ao abate e à reconversão da frota, melhores infraestruturas de apoio e efetiva da fiscalização das regras do futuro parque. A autarca de Lagoa não prescinde de nenhuma: “não podemos deixar que ninguém passe fome”, enfatiza, para justificar que, “sem compensações, os pescadores e as suas famílias não vão resistir”.

Quando o Ministério do Ambiente analisar a proposta da Fundação Oceano Azul e do CCMAR, terá por certo em conta estas exigências. Até porque, “mudar o paradigma da economia atual para uma economia sustentável implica pagar uma fatura”, nota Tiago Pitta e Cunha. O responsável da Fundação evoca a prioridade europeia em canalizar fundos para a Agenda Climática.

O trabalho da Fundação, do CCMAR e da comunidade está feito. A bola fica agora do lado do Governo. Os promotores esperam que, com uma resposta positiva, possam, em 2 anos, constituir o parque num também inédito regime de gestão coletiva.


https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2021-05...-de-baixa-profundidade-do-Continente-ba0630b4


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2022 às 21:06)

Baleias às portas de Lisboa​
_Sidónio Paes conta-nos sobre os muitos avistamentos que têm acontecido na zona da bacia do Tejo, incluindo a observação fantástica do segundo maior animal do mundo, uma baleia-comum, acompanhada por um grupo de golfinhos._


Durante o ano tem sido habitual, nestes últimos anos de pandemia, a observação de cetáceos a entrarem pelo rio Tejo adentro com alguma frequência. Com este fenómeno vivido por vários curiosos, velejadores e profissionais – e descrito num meu artigo anterior – comprovou-se novamente, pelo segundo ano consecutivo, que há padrões de entrada e saída destes mamíferos na bacia do Tejo. Também a época terminou mais uma vez no início de Setembro, à semelhança do que já acontecera em 2020. A ausência dos golfinhos no Tejo durante os dias de lua cheia é igualmente um facto.

Mas serão só golfinhos que se podem observar? Nos pilares da ponte 25 de Abril estão representadas algumas espécies que historicamente entraram pelos seus próprios meios no Tejo desde meados dos anos 50, tais como o golfinho-comum, o golfinho-roaz, o cachalote e a orca. Apesar de também se avistarem com alguma frequência alguns botos (_Phocoena phocoena_) perto do Bugio e de Caxias, este cetáceo não foi pintado.

Para além destas espécies, no rio é habitual a observação de outras espécies de mega-fauna marinha, como o peixe-lua, o espadarte, o atum, a tartaruga-boba, a tartaruga de couro, o tubarão-martelo, o tubarão-azul (vulgo tintureira), o anequim ou mesmo o tubarão-frade. 

No que diz respeito aos cetáceos, é possível observarmos aos saltos golfinhos-riscados, muitas vezes em conjunto com grupos de golfinhos-comuns, o golfinho-de-risso com as suas cicatrizes brancas, baleias-piloto (na verdade são golfinhos) e ainda grupos de orcas – que ultimamente têm causados prejuízos avultados com as suas interações com os veleiros que navegam pelas águas da Península Ibérica.

Mas também se avistam baleias. Avistadas nos últimos anos, algumas espécies de baleias de barbas (Mysticeti) têm por hábito passar por estas águas entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Espichel. Por vezes, chegam-se mais perto da costa, como no Cabo Raso ou no Meco (canhão de Lisboa), e alimentam-se principalmente de cardumes de pequenos peixes pelágicos, tais como a sardinha, o carapau ou a cavala. É por partilharem a mesma dieta com os golfinhos-comuns que é possível observar estas espécies em conjunto, por vezes ambas numa performance sincronizada na captura dos pobres cardumes. Não é de espantar, com tantos nutrientes provenientes do estuário do Tejo, que se observem baleias-anãs, baleias-de-bossas ou baleias-comuns.






Golfinho-comum e baleia-comum. Foto: Kasia Szczypa

No passado dia 24 de Outubro, um dos passeios para observação de aves marinhas com a SeaEO Tours , que começou bem cedo pelas 8h30, revelou-se um dia muito diferente para os clientes – mas sobretudo para a tripulação, que viveu momentos inacreditáveis. Pelas 9h10 desse dia, foram avistados vários bandos de alcatrazes (vulgo ganso-patola) a voar em círculos, que se atiravam para o mar como flechas, o que indicava a presença de cardumes de peixe à superfície – com a colaboração fundamental dos golfinhos-comuns.






Alcatrazes a mergulhar. Foto: Kasia Szczypa
Passados cinco minutos de desligarmos o motor, escutamos um sopro bem perto, de seguida avistamos um longo dorso azul com manchas cinzentas com uma barbatana típica de uma baleia-comum (_Balaenoptera physalus_), de dimensões duas vezes superiores às do barco (8,5 metros). Espantados – e com uma senhora a chorar de emoção – a tripulação e os fotógrafos mais experientes capturaram o momento em que a baleia surgiu à superfície, algumas vezes ao longo de 30 minutos no mesmo local. Com os golfinhos a nadar à sua frente, a enorme mandíbula da baleia abriu-se para ingerir pequenos peixes, tragando centenas de litros de uma só vez a menos de 20 metros do barco.






Baleia-comum. Foto: Luís Lourenço

A sensação de uma manhã bem passada não passou despercebida. A emoção e o contentamento dos clientes ficaram bem à vista, refletindo-se nos comentários com maravilhosos adjectivos depois de verem o segundo maior animal do mundo. Poucos dias depois, repetiu-se este feito com outra baleia-comum um pouco menor, ao largo do Guincho. Na embarcação seguiam peritos de um grupo de investigação científica do ISPA, no âmbito do projecto CETASEE (Prof. Manuel Eduardo dos Santos e Dra. Ana Rita Luís), que puderam recolher amostras valiosas, incluindo a gravação de som com apoio de um hidrofone. Graças à partilha da localização por parte de um parceiro em Cascais, tivemos a oportunidade de ir directamente à posição e observar o belíssimo animal, que se fez acompanhar de golfinhos-comuns que denunciavam quando iria voltar à superfície.

Em qualquer um destes avistamentos, a identificação da espécie de cetáceo confirmou-se com o apoio das imagens recolhidas, amavelmente cedidas por alguns clientes a bordo. É que a baleia-comum, também chamada de roqual-comum, apresenta uma coloração assimétrica que tem como principal característica a existência de manchas brancas no flanco direito e de manchas mais cinzentas na lateral esquerda, conforme esta belíssima ilustração de João Tiago Tavares. 






Baleia-comum (_Balaenoptera physalus_). Ilustração: João Tiago Tavares


Ao contrário do que acontece nos arquipélagos dos Açores ou da Madeira, este tipo de avistamentos em Portugal Continental é menos regular. Pelo que devemos apreciar o momento, recolhendo o máximo de dados possível (condições de mar, presença de aves marinhas, comportamento, posição inicial e posição final, quais as espécies, quantidade estimada e presença/ausência de crias e/ou animais feridos), respeitando sempre o seu espaço num lugar que lhes pertence e também o seu comportamento perante o barco.









						Baleias às portas de Lisboa - Wilder
					

Sidónio Paes conta-nos sobre os muitos avistamentos que têm acontecido na bacia do Tejo, incluindo a observação fantástica do segundo maior animal do mundo, uma baleia-comum, acompanhada por um grupo de golfinhos.




					www.wilder.pt


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2022 às 21:11)

Novo artigo demonstra que existem pelo menos três espécies de jamantas nos Açores.​


Acaba de ser publicado online na revista 'Journal of the Marine Biological Association of the UK' um artigo do IMAR-UAc que vem clarificar quais as espécies de Mobulídeos, uma família de peixes cartilagíneos que inclui as mantas e as jamantas, que ocorrem na região dos Açores.
O artigo, da autoria dos nossos colegas Ana Filipa Sobral e Pedro Afonso e intitulado 'Occurrence of mobulids in the Azores, central North Atlantic', analisa as ocorrências históricas bem como numerosas imagens subaquáticas obtidas durante os últimos anos, muitas delas por turistas. De facto, estes animais têm sido alvo de uma procura crescente por parte do ecoturismo, e são muitos os colaboradores que têm enviado fotos para o site de identificação de jamantas, o 'Manta Catalog Azores' (http://mantacatalogazores.wix.com/mobulaid).
A lista de espécies revista mostra que são, pelo menos, três as espécies a visitar a região: a manta gigante (Manta birostris), a jamanta oceânica (Mobula tarapacana), e a jamanta gigante (Mobula mobular), sendo que esta pode na realidade corresponder também a uma quarta espécie, a jamanta de espinho (Mobula japanica). Os Açores são assim o limite norte de distribuição conhecido para estas espécies, e têm implicações directas para a sua conservação, uma vez que algumas espécies desta família são consideradas ameaçadas pela IUCN e CITES.
Pode consultar o artigo aqui
http://journals.cambridge.org/actio...1440&fulltextType=RA&fileId=S0025315414000964
Fonte da notícia: www.intradop.info









						Novo artigo demonstra que existem pelo menos três espécies de jamantas nos Açores. | OMA
					

O Observatório do Mar é um Centro de Ciência que se dedica à promoção e desenvolvimento de atividades de divulgação das Ciências Marinhas, em particular no que concerne aos mares dos Açores.




					oma.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2022 às 14:46)

belem disse:


> Baleias às portas de Lisboa​
> _Sidónio Paes conta-nos sobre os muitos avistamentos que têm acontecido na zona da bacia do Tejo, incluindo a observação fantástica do segundo maior animal do mundo, uma baleia-comum, acompanhada por um grupo de golfinhos._
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante também este artigo:









						O regresso dos golfinhos ao Tejo - Wilder
					

Desde 2020 que uma família de golfinhos-comuns tem frequentado o rio Tejo, conta-nos Sidónio Paes, biólogo marinho.




					www.wilder.pt
				




E tal como já tinha colocado neste tópico, parece que esta zona é mesmo importante para várias espécies: https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2018/01/tubaroes-desfilam-perto-das-aguas-da-capital/

Impressionantes estes registos.
Há cerca de 10 anos, junto ao Padrão dos Descobrimentos, lembro-me de ter visto uma agitação repentina na água (mesmo junto à margem) e de ter visto um enorme vulto a furar a superfície da água (durante a noite) e até hoje não faço a mínima ideia do que se tratava, mas na altura fiquei convencido de que era um enorme peixe, que andava atrás das tainhas ou de outros peixes... Dada a largura do mesmo, e por não surgir à superfície antes e depois do sucedido, não me pareceu que fosse um golfinho ou outro mamífero marinho. Talvez um peixe-lua ou um enorme atum, mas sem certezas.


----------



## belem (6 Set 2022 às 11:47)

Pode a tartaruga marinha voltar às praias de Portugal? - Wilder
					

Daniel Veríssimo e Pedro Ribeiro falam-nos sobre a tartaruga que já nidificou em Portugal e sobre a tartaruga que o poderá vir a fazer.




					www.wilder.pt
				




Desconhecia que antigamente existiam tartarugas marinhas a desovar no Algarve.
Atualmente  soltar crias de tartaruga marinha em certas praias, para depois as tartarugas voltarem a essa praia quando forem adultas  para desovar, é um processo que deve ser antecedido por uma investigação.
Parece-me, ainda assim, que é possível encontrar locais propícios na Ria Formosa e na zona de Monte Gordo, por exemplo, mas tal exigiria acompanhamento (que também poderá ser exercido por voluntários).
As vantagens de voltar a ter tartarugas marinhas a desovar na praia, são realmente enormes.
Mas como já disse e digo de novo, é uma questão de investigar primeiro e averiguar aspetos como os padrões das migrações, de abundância de alimento, as correntes marinhas, as temperaturas, etc...


PS: A ilha de Porto Santo, eventualmente também poderá ter boas condições, mas não sei de registos históricos que confirmem a nidificação  de tartarugas nesta ilha. É no entanto bem possível que tal pudesse ter ocorrido.


----------

